# Tecumseh bogging under load



## mooch91 (Feb 15, 2014)

All,

5 hp Tecumseh is bogging down under load (5-6" snow). This is a Murray 22", probably about 10-15 years old but gently used. Looks like new.

I have had carb issues in the past and have rebuilt the carb. I get it to idle super smooth and I have adjusted the high speed jet to get great performance at idle and with light snow. It just seems that when I push it in to deeper snow, it slows down considerably and I have to keep backing it off of the snow pile. Never dies out but the RPMs (and performance) drops considerably. It's been like this for a couple of years. Definitely seems to perform a lot weaker in moderate snow than I remember when it was newer.

I have tried adjusting the main jet to richen it up under load. Doesn't seem to help. I actually think that leaning it out under load may help *a bit*, but barely. Could be in my head.

Any suggestions? The thing I've been reading about is exhaust valve clearance as a common problem, but there is not a good "how to" that I've found on the web. I wouldn't mind tackling it to check, but I've never taken a small engine head off before so I don't know what it entails.

Thanks!

(At 22", this blower is a little small for my new property, but I'd like to give it a shot before jumping to just buy a new one)


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's a video on checking your valve clearance. You will have to remove your carburetor to do this. You may be suffering from less than peak rpm. You have to have a tachometer to get your engine to hit 3600 when wide open. If you aren't reaching peak rpms, when you get the normal drop off under load, you will bog and have to back off. My 5 hp Murray has to take smaller bites with the real heavy snow. That's normal. MH


----------



## lilrky (Feb 11, 2014)

Does it bog even when you first start it up? I've had that behavior on my ariens, but only after an hour or of continuous use, which I discovered was my carb throat icing up. 5 min with a heat gun and all was well. May not be your problem if you're bogging all the time, though.


----------



## rhixon (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a great thread, so is this one. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...54-1970-ariens-h70-snowblower-question-2.html


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

I would also say to check the valve clearance and the other things mentioned. Tecs are known to have valve seat recession. I have the 5.5 HP version on a 24 inch width and it will throw medium weight snow 30 plus feet. Compression was about 75 dry 87 wet @ 85 degrees F.

The Predator will have some more power, but the Tec has a plastic fuel tank (no rust) , e start and is tolerant of fuel quality and age. I am on the fence about a conversion myself. I always run stabilizer, but some new carbs today still might have a problem.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Edge said:


> I would also say to check the valve clearance and the other things mentioned. Tecs are known to have valve seat recession. I have the 5.5 HP version on a 24 inch width and it will throw medium weight snow 30 plus feet. Compression was about 75 dry 87 wet @ 85 degrees F.
> 
> The Predator will have some more power, but the Tec has a plastic fuel tank (no rust) , e start and is tolerant of fuel quality and age. I am on the fence about a conversion myself. I always run stabilizer, but some new carbs today still might have a problem.


Now you did it, your annoying off some members by dragging up an old thread. 
You see how old it is?
Don't bother me, just saying...........

We have a complaint thread going on this right now.
Here, Can Old Threads be Locked?


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Now you did it, your annoying off some members by dragging up an old thread.
> You see how old it is?
> Don't bother me, just saying...........
> 
> ...


That was post # 4 that linked the old thread , not me which is post #5. That aside, I don't see a problem linking old threads for reference only and no new posts. This sounds like a job for the admin or moderator.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Edge said:


> That was post # 4 that linked the old thread , not me which is post #5. That aside, I don't see a problem linking old threads for reference only and no new posts. This sounds like a job for the admin or moderator.


Like I said it does not matter to me, but post #4 is from 2/17/2014.
Your revived this thread. Yep you did it.  All hell is going to break loose now! 
Look at the dates till yours.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

OK, my bad. I thought was responding to this post I had read earlier and did not check the date from my. phone. Craftsman’s 22/5 hp Tecumseh bogs when auger engages. 
Let the flaming begin.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Edge said:


> OK, my bad. I thought was responding to this post I had read earlier and did not check the date from my. phone. Craftsman’s 22/5 hp Tecumseh bogs when auger engages.
> Let the flaming begin.


No Problem.........for me, I thought I would point it out to you.


----------

